# Thinking about a Para 1911



## zfrme66 (Nov 14, 2011)

Does anyone have info on a para 1911. Looks like a nice piece.
Thanks in advance for any responses


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Personally, I would purchase Colt or Springfield, but Para makes a well respected pistol. Been around for a while and has a good track record.


----------



## BigAl (Oct 15, 2013)

Have had my p12 for many years love it. Compact (bit heavy w full mag) very relaible for me anyway..only downside is now my eyes are fading (age! ) and while I want a grip mount laser no one makes it for stack mag grip ; (


----------



## ponzer04 (Oct 23, 2011)

be leery of their black pistols. Someone on here once told me that it chips easily and I noticed this at a gunshop right after that. The store had a stainless and a black pistol the black pistol had chips out of the finish by the ejection port. (these weren't used pistols)


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Newer Paras are now using an ion bond finish much more durable than the previous Parakote. Despite what was posted above Para does not have that great a track record. They are working to better that, but it remains to be seen if they have come through.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

They must have gone down hill, bc several years ago they had a pretty decent name among 1911 users. Like I said, I would purchase a Colt of Springfield.


----------



## RegasAZ (Feb 18, 2013)

I stand by PARA. My initial Expert 14-45 SS was exhibiting FTF issues which later was found to be my left handed operation allowing the slide stop to become partially engaged at random times while firing. A simple detent to the slide stop, problem gone. I now also own 2 Black OPS, a Recon and a standard 5" model along with my Expert. Both BO's have been flawless for me. Can't say enough good about their Customer Service and the support from Travis Tomasie in rooting out my slide stop issue.


----------

